# 24 April: Miles for Matheny ride from Peapack NJ



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

This is a great ride; see http://www.milesformatheny.org/welcome.htm. Five routes to choose from and if you like to be challenged there is the "Seven Hills of Attrition" route...lots of climbing. There is a great picnic also after. Also going on are a 5k run, a family walk, etc., so the whole family can participate. Peapack is in Somerset County, just north of Far Hills, and the riding in that area is fantastic. Worth the trip. Great cause. Check it out.


----------

